# mx boots?



## Mr.Dman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering if anybody has ever used motorcross boots for DH? It seems like they would work very well because it looks like they have built in shin guards.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

here's an even better idea: what about ski boots for DH?


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Lack of flexibility comes to mind.
Weight is another issue I see being a problem.
Width, keeping them on the pedals... too many reasons for me to consider them for anything other than riding a motorbike.

Perhaps for one of those chainless dh rides?


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

sonic reducer said:


> here's an even better idea: what about ski boots for DH?


DEFINITELY NOT!

WAY too noisy because of the plastic shell hitting the trees and rocks as the boots keep slipping off the pedals. I hate noisy distractions when I ride downhill... other than cowbells... :thumbsup:

Oh.. never mind... I didn't realize you probably mount the bindings to your bike when riding ski boots... my bad :madman:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

wsmac said:


> Lack of flexibility comes to mind.
> Weight is another issue I see being a problem.
> Width, keeping them on the pedals... too many reasons for me to consider them for anything other than riding a motorbike.
> 
> Perhaps for one of those chainless dh rides?


I prefer cowboy boots with spurs, then just tape some plastic shells on the inside to protect your shins.... Then you can do no foot-on handers and yell "Yeehaw!" and still look retarded.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Moosey said:


> I prefer cowboy boots with spurs, then just tape some plastic shells on the inside to protect your shins.... Then you can do no foot-on handers and yell "Yeehaw!" and still look retarded.


Uhh... this is the "how to ride your downhill bike" section.. not the "how to ride your moose" section...

just in case you failed to notice... :nono:  :thumbsup:


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

I prefer the comfort of SPD Uggs when cruising my DH sled by the beach.
After all those years of design and innovation, cycling shoes are definitely useless and should be avoided at all cost...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> I prefer cowboy boots with spurs, then just tape some plastic shells on the inside to protect your shins.... Then you can do no foot-on handers and yell "Yeehaw!" and still look retarded.


plus one


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

i prefer leather biker boots, i cant see wearing mx boots as i ride dirt bikes and i find a horrible grip with them, and like side before it would be hard to keep them on the pedals


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

You will get funny looks and fingers pointed at you if you do wear the MX boots anywhere you ride, especially at a lift accessed resort. But if thats your flavor and you want to stand out go for it.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

awesome thread topic, should be great. go for it. 0_o


----------



## Mr.Dman (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay lol I was just wondering. I saw them on the fox website and the idea popped into my head. I have never tried a pair on and I don't really know anything about them.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Not much movement if you plan to pedal, but if you have REALLY weak ankles they might be the ticket for you.


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

if you were to buy some i would recommend getting them in the quad versions( they all come in a mx and a quad version) the mx are more slick on the bottom so that when you corner they dont stick to the ground. The quad ones have more of a tread so that they grip the pegs well.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I race Motos and bring my MTB along to ride to sign up or visit friends...

... with MX boots on it just feels strange there is no feedback from the pedals cause MX boots are really stiff to aid in landing off big jumps!

They put a real demand on your legs concerning the rotation motion of pedaling a bicycle...

... but hey each his own.

Some MX clothing companies make half boots that are more like hiking boots.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

Sidi used to make these boots based off their motorcross boots, I think they were SPD compatible.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

But for the price of some good MX boots you could buy a pair of 510's and some decent pads.


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

for some you could buy 3 pairs of 510's, the nice alpinestars and sidis are $500!


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm really hoping someone will come up with pics... of the mx boots on a mtb, that is... :thumbsup:


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

highrevkev said:


> Sidi used to make these boots based off their motorcross boots, I think they were SPD compatible.


I have a pair of these in size 11 sitting around,and yes they are SPD comparable.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

road race boots would be a better idea as they still give a good amount of protection but are much more flexible


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Scrub said:


> You will get funny looks and fingers pointed at you if you do wear the MX boots anywhere you ride, especially at a lift accessed resort. But if thats your flavor and you want to stand out go for it.


Awesome. Where can I buy a set?

Me, sarcastic? Never!


----------

